# Some vineyard pictures



## grapeman (May 22, 2011)

And so another growing season begins here at Hid-In-Pines Vineyard. We have had way too much rain and are a bit behind but things are growing now. Here are a couple pictures and then the link goes to FVW site showing a bunch of pictures of the vineyard.

Here is the link:
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&PN=182


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2011)

Looking good there Rich. Looks like you already applied round up.


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2011)

Looking good! Send some of that rain this way!


----------



## KevininPa (May 22, 2011)

Looking good Rich. What vines are in the pictures? What year are they in?


----------



## jtstar (May 22, 2011)

Great looking vineyard there Rich


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2011)

The first and last ones ar 6 year Frontenac. The middle ones are beginning year three of a training system trial I am conducting. I am using 4 varieties with four training sytems and three replications of 9 vines each for a total of 432 in that trial.
They are Petite Amie and St Pepin for whites and Marquette and Mn 1200, a sister seedling to Marquette, but unreleased yet. I got authorization from the breeder and U of Minn to include it in the trial. The idea is a low vigor and med to high vigor variety each white and red to see what training system is appropriate for each.

Dan I applied Roundup and Matrix on Mother's day with a backpack. First fungicide spray was today after the pictures.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2011)

Great pics Rich, How did you get a pic of your vineyard so dry, are those last years pics?


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2011)

Believe me it isn't so dry Wade. I walked in the drier higher section of it to get pictures. It smells like a swamp out there after trying to mow it- no nice green grass smell, but rotting muck smell. I have never had it anywhere as wet as it is at my place in over half a century.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2011)

Bummer Rich, I hope that doesnt pose a problem with disease for you. Its been raing here for days on end mostly on and off but my grass has been growing lke crazy!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2011)

Looks like more thunderstorms are almost here- lots of yellows and reds on the map about 25 miles west moving this way..................


----------



## Flem (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful vinyard Rich.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (May 27, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## deboard (May 27, 2011)

Looking good there! I need to get mine in better shape, I like the way you are training yours. 

Unfortunately, we had a late frost that killed a bit of the growth on mine. But the hardiest ones have little grape clusters on them! One vine died almost completely, but a little shoot started to grow from the base, so it's coming back.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2011)

I have put up some more pictures on the FineVineWines Forum. They have grown a bit more since the last ones here. I am just providing the link so I don't need to upload again here.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&PN=184


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2011)

Rich your vineyard is looking wonderful.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Well looks like nobody dared follow the link except Wade. He knows I am safe because we are both Administrators on FineVineWines Forum,

I figured I would post some pictures here. Most of these are early season third year from my training system trial.

First off TWC


Then Modified Geneva Double Curtain



Next VSP

And then Scott Henry


Add in a side by side shot


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2011)

As pretty a sight here as well as the Fine Vine Wines Forum! Nice to see what I need to do pruning wise as my vines grow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Well looks like nobody dared follow the link except Wade. He knows I am safe because we are both Administrators on FineVineWines Forum



Hummm Mike I guess you and I don't count! ROFLMAO

The link is safe and we commented on that forum. 

Everything looks beautiful!


----------



## Racer (Jun 7, 2011)

Grapeman I did follow the link but didn't come back and post. Those are great pictures of your vineyard. I especially like the scott henry one since I have converted over to it on most of the vines I have growing at my place. 

How is the workload versus crop gain(both quality and quantity) on the different systems your trialing. In other words are you finding a system that you like and can work with other then TWC.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry Rich I did follow the link but forgot to come back here to tell you how nice your vineyard looked I think it looks great


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2011)

This will be the first year of data collection in that trial so I don't have much info yet. I am not going into it with an pre-conceptions and will give a fair assessment later. I am using a low vigor vine type in white and a mdium to high white also. In reds, they are a medium vigor and a high vigor vine type. I want to see just how these training systems work with those types. I am already seeing trends. Unfortunately I can't give an immediate "this is the way to do it". With the NE SARE trials I did for two years, there was up to 100 percent yield increase with improved quality with one system over the other. Stay tuned.....


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are some more pictures in the vineyard. Most of them are from the training system trial.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2011)

And some more


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

It is really cool to watch these grapes from the bud stage to where they are now.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

I can see myself walking through there with a glass of wine thats paid for!!!!!!! Looks so awesome!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree Wade. I would much rather go through Rich's vineyard and possibly encounter a deer than Rick's out in California that has rattle snakes slithering around.


----------



## Flem (Jun 21, 2011)

Rich, as always, beautiful pics of your vinyard.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2011)

No snakes here Dan. You might get accosted by a big goofy doberman though. But that's only when we turn him loose for his runs. That helps to keep the bears and mountain lions out............. LOL


----------



## grapeman (Aug 29, 2011)

I didn't have time to copy the pictures over here, so here is a link to my pages on FineVineWines Forum. These are the same vines as in these pictures.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&PN=189
Just scroll down a bit to the pictures.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking mighty fine Rich!


----------



## LanMan (Aug 30, 2011)

When I grow up I want to be a big boy someday and have a nice vinyard

Nice pics.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2011)

If anyone is interested I have 5 videos of the Training Systems Trial at the link below on YouTube. They may be out of order.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYcHCzRjORw&feature=BFa&list=ULKYcHCzRjORw&lf=mfu_in_order[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I didn't have time to copy the pictures over here, so here is a link to my pages on FineVineWines Forum. These are the same vines as in these pictures.
> http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&PN=189
> Just scroll down a bit to the pictures.



Looks great. Love the pictures with the grapes on the vines.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good Rich!!


----------



## wzazdzez (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice vines. "There's many a slip twixt a cup and a lip"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice Rich and excellent job on the camera work. It'd be nice to get someone else to hold the camera next time and get the master in the video!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2011)

Great video Rich, wish I had something to use that knowledge on!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2011)

as i said on another forum...greta job....whats w the accent?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 31, 2011)

Accent? What accent, you are the one from New Hampsha, not me Al. LOL 

Did you guys watch all five videos? I am on a tight budget- my videographer left laughing when I told him how much I had for a budget- so you guys get the economy show...........


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great Rich. Which I had a place to have a vineyard like that.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 1, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Accent? What accent, you are the one from New Hampsha, not me Al. LOL
> 
> Did you guys watch all five videos? I am on a tight budget- my videographer left laughing when I told him how much I had for a budget- so you guys get the economy show...........



I watched all 5 - thought they were all good.


----------



## vinividivici (Sep 2, 2011)

Very impressive! You're setting the platinum standard for viticulture.

Cheers!

Bob


----------



## grapeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a link to some pictures in the vineyard and the winery.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&PN=193


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 4, 2011)

best of luck Rich!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the rot there Rich. This freaking rainy season is just ridiculous!! Let me know if that pump gets warm as thats a lot of wine to transfer.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 4, 2011)

It is a lot of wine to move Wade. A few days ago I moved 15 carboys full of wine out of primary Brutes. The pump got warm, but never got hot.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw on the news last night that they are rushing like crazy to pick the grapes in sonama because of all the rain


----------



## grapeman (Feb 21, 2012)

Well this isn't vineyard pictures but....
I just got a bit of good news for those of you who follow my exploits. I just got notice that my application for a Northeast SARE Grant (Sustainable Agricultural Research and Education) has been approved for the upcoming year. This means I will have means to continue the training system research trial at my vineyard. It will help pay me for time spent along with an assistant to help with data collection and sample collection in the trial. This information can prove to be quite valuable to any growers of cold climate grapes and lead to higher production of higher quality fruit along with using less chemicals in the environment. I am really excited to be able to continue with this work.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news indeed!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful news Rich, I am excited for you!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 23, 2012)

*Late winter arrival.*

After spending the last few days doing a bit of pruning in the vineyard, I woke up to a couple
inches of a really stick snow this AM. Tomorrow we are supposed to get about 6 inches. Nothing like late winter in the Champlain Valley!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2012)

Breathtaking shots. So much beauty compliments of Mother Nature!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Rich. We also got the wet snow here and looking across the vineyards to Lake Erie was totally awesome. We only got an inch or two but it stuck to everything. great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flem (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pictures, Rich. Looks like a Christmas card. Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pics Rich, will that hurt anything after just pruning?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 23, 2012)

That is pretty Rich. Think spring.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have only just begun pruning and it won't hurt a bit. We have had a drought here this winter and have racked up less than a quarter inch of rainfall equivalent this month.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Rich, I asked you politely on FVW's to keep your snow up there but you must not have seen it as I woke up with 4" of snow here!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2012)

hehehehehehehehe, I didn't read the post until this AM. Too late I guess to take it back!


----------



## robie (Feb 24, 2012)

My My! Vineyards still look beautiful and magical, even in the dead of winter.
Great photos!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Rick. It snowed one time here in SE Texas a long time ago, I think John Kennedy was in office but it could have been Eisenhower.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

When you have a strong frost/freeze Rich do you usually lose branches? Do you often lose entire vines?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as you are growing vines rated for your lowest temps, you don't lose but a few buds now and again. Everybody seems to say they have a special microclimate and push things to the next zone or two. Then when the cold snaps hit, you lose buds, sometimes canes and even sometimes trunks, Rarely will a vine die as the roots are below ground. When things get out of hand is the year following a freeze to the ground. The vine overcompensates and pushes bull canes and is more susceptible to freeze the following year. A few of those in a row can lead to vine death.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there any downside to picking a grape vine that handles temps colder than someone would experience normally?

Say having a grape vine that's good to -25, when the vineyard normally only sees temps that dont get below, say -15 for example's sake.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Not as long as you like the grape. It depends more on the amount of time needed to ripen it. Many of the varieties that take the cold also ripen sooner, so you will need to pick at the appropriate time as it gets to the proper juice parameters.


----------



## vinividivici (Mar 2, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Not as long as you like the grape. It depends more on the amount of time needed to ripen it. Many of the varieties that take the cold also ripen sooner, so you will need to pick at the appropriate time as it gets to the proper juice parameters.



Rich, is there an optimal Brix target for Marquette? Or do you just keep sampling until the Brix doesn't go any higher?

Bob


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Marquette is great between 26 and 28 brix. Check the pH and TA. You want the TA down to about 10g/L if you can get it that low. pH around 3.2-3.3


----------

